# 6600 nokia & gentoo via bluetooth

## ema

ho appena comprato un nokia 6600, un dongle bluetooth manhattan e ovviamente voglio interfacciarlo con il mio portatile gentoo! ho caricato i moduli del kernel,, lanciato hcitool scan e mi rileva il telefono. se faccio l2ping me lo pinga pure. e ora cosa faccio? mi interesserebbe almeno collegarmi via grps a internet, o fare altre cosucce carine (ho letto che si può ad es comandare xmms...) e quando avrò tempo e avrò capito come, fare bluejacking :p

any hints?  :Smile: 

ema

----------

## MyZelF

Io ho configurato la connessione seguendo, più o meno, le istruzioni di questo post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111904

Per tutto il resto uso kde-bluetooth.

----------

## neon

Emh... scusate se ripesco il thread ma l'argomento mi interessa.

Volevo chiedere se qualcuno ha provato il nuovo gnokii? (0.6.1)

Supporta anche il 6600 con l'utilizzo di un programmino (gnapplet.sis) che si installa sul cell. Sarebbe utile poter sincronizzare la rubrica no? Io purtroppo al momento non posso provarlo dato che il "piccolino" è in centro assistenza per l'aggiornamento soft (una settimana per un operazione da pochi minuti... mah).

Cmq spero tu abbia risolto, io uso un programmino che si chiama obextool, se googli un pò lo trovi. Anzi ecco il link

E' molto semplice da usare:

```
$ obextool push file 00:11:22:33:44:55 10
```

Dove file è il file che vuoi inviare 00:ecc è l'indirizzo del cell e 10 è il protocollo usato dai nokia. In alternativa c'è obexftp in portage (non ho mai imparato ad usarlo).

 *MyZelf wrote:*   

> Per tutto il resto uso kde-bluetooth

 

So che non è il posto giusto per chiedere, ma a me l'ebuild di kdebluetooth installa solo la doc  :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

P.S. Ciao a tutti... vi sono mancato in questi mesi confessate  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## 4440

 *ema wrote:*   

> bluejacking :p
> 
> 

 

sarebbe???

----------

## neon

 *McAuriel wrote:*   

>  *ema wrote:*   bluejacking :p 
> 
> sarebbe???

 

Contrazione di Bluetooth Hijacking, letteralmente Dirottamento Bluetooth. Tecnica con cui invii un messaggio a tutti i cell presenti nella zona che hanno il bt attivo.

Cmq esistono cose più interessanti tipo il Bluesnarfing  :Razz: 

----------

## motaboy

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *MyZelf wrote:*   Per tutto il resto uso kde-bluetooth 
> 
> So che non è il posto giusto per chiedere, ma a me l'ebuild di kdebluetooth installa solo la doc   
> ...

 

Ciao, mi sembra strana questa cosa. stai usando l'ultimo ebuild?

```

kdebluetooth-20040416

```

Per esempio, quando lo emergi, alla fine della compilazione lui fa il merging e ti fa vedere la lista di tutti i pacchetti che sta copiando nel sistema. Non appaiono anche gli eseguibili?

Prova a lanciare "kbluetoothd" che è il programma che si mette in ascolto per i servizi bluetooth disponibili e vedi se funziona.

Bye!

----------

## neon

Edit:

Problemi con kde-bluetooth che compilava solo la doc

Il vecchio kde-bluetooth non segnalava che a causa di problemi con le dipendenze avrebbe compilato solo la documentazione. Il problema è stato risolto con l'aiuto di motaboy.

- Eliminati tutti i cat dei file per il controllo degli errori dal post

----------

## Allanon

Ciao

Scusate se mi intrometto ma visto che c'è un 3d sull'argomento faccio una domandina veloce.

Il "protocollo" bluetooth è qualcosa di standard, quindi ogni cell. tipo siemens, nokia, motorola, ecc... che lo supporta può funzionare come da post oppure ce ne sono di più tipi e il funzionamento con linux dipende dal produttore/cellulare?

Grazie.

----------

## motaboy

X neon_it: 

Ma quindi mi confermi il configure termina senza errori? E la compilazione pure.

Ce la fai a vedere se mentre compila cosa compila? Ossia se entra in tutte le sottodirectory e le compila tutte. Se è così devo capire cosa è il problema e modificare l'ebuild. Ma se non riesco a riprodurlo non saprei come fare. 

Grazie.

----------

## neon

 *Allanon wrote:*   

> Ciao
> 
> Scusate se mi intrometto ma visto che c'è un 3d sull'argomento faccio una domandina veloce.
> 
> Il "protocollo" bluetooth è qualcosa di standard, quindi ogni cell. tipo siemens, nokia, motorola, ecc... che lo supporta può funzionare come da post oppure ce ne sono di più tipi e il funzionamento con linux dipende dal produttore/cellulare?
> ...

 

Premesso che non ho la minima peparazione in proposito. Analizzando una struttura divisa in diversi layer direi che Bluetooth è il protocollo che stà nello strato più basso (quello fisico?) ed in cui è definita la frequenza radio su cui viaggiano le info, poi sopra ci sono gli altri protocolli. Come in una comune struttura di rete prima ci saranno quelli di trasferimento pacchetti (con standard precisi) e poi quelli proprietari dei cell (tipo invio di contatti o altro). I cell nokia, come altri cell utilizzano ad esempio un protocollo chiamato obex per il trasferimento dei file, ma non tutti potrebbero farlo. Spero di esserti stato di aiuto anche se non sono per nulla documentato, sto semplicemente ipotizzando. Se qualcuno avesse info più certe non sarebbe male  :Wink: 

----------

## motaboy

 *Allanon wrote:*   

> Ciao
> 
> Scusate se mi intrometto ma visto che c'è un 3d sull'argomento faccio una domandina veloce.
> 
> Il "protocollo" bluetooth è qualcosa di standard, quindi ogni cell. tipo siemens, nokia, motorola, ecc... che lo supporta può funzionare come da post oppure ce ne sono di più tipi e il funzionamento con linux dipende dal produttore/cellulare?
> ...

 

Si, il bluetooth è un protocollo liberamente disponibile e Ben definito (www.bluetooth.org), il problema è che i protocolli (come le leggi) sembrano fatti per non essere rispettati. ho visto cellulari di alcune marche (come motorola) che non riescono a fare abbinamento con nessun altro telefono.

Per ampliare ciò che dice neon_it, anche il bluetooth in se è diviso in più layer, c'è il physical link (che può essere di tipo ACL o SCO), e il data link, con vari protocolli dipendenti da ACL, SCO: LMP, L2CAP(ACL) e Voice (SCO), i queli a loro volta si interfacciano con rfcomm, sdp etc...

Sopra di questi ci sono protocolli indipendenti dal bluetooth, come per esempio  l'obex che quindi non è obbligatorio che venga implementato da ogni telefono bluetooth, ma probabilmente il 90% ce l'hanno.

Bye!

----------

## Allanon

thx per le info     :Smile: 

----------

## mallchin

Any luck with gnapplet.sis?

Personally I have been trying to get multisync working but libwbxml needs some more development before it'll work properly.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Io per sincronizzare il mio Siemens S55 con xiniam-evolution ho compilato multisync.....

basta compilarlo avendo cura di abilitare irmc, bluettoth ed irda, chreare un profilo e sync!!!!

40secondi e tutto èsincronizzarto!!!

Cmq ogni cell.utilizza un "canale" diverso di scambio dati.....ma io ho inviato file (obex) con nokia, motorola, nec, sony-ericcson ed altri senza alcun problema!

PS: La traduzioe di "Invia via Bluetooth" con un motorola è "Copia"......  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## neon

 *mallchin wrote:*   

> Any luck with gnapplet.sis?

 

I can sync contacts with my nokia 6600 via bluetooth but is still a young project (it's slow and buggy)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@neon_it: ai ancora il apcchetto obextool che non lo trovo? obexftp non mi funziona (o non sono capace di farlo funzionare)

----------

## power83

ma lasciate stare obex!!!

USATE p3nfs

permette di montare la memoria del cellulare sul file system di linux (attarverso cavo, irda o bluetooth) e di lavorarci sopra con i soliti comandi!

cercate con google "p3nfs", dovrebe essere il primo risultato.

Funziona con tutti  i cellulari che hanno il sistema operativo Symbian!

----------

## Josuke

 *power83 wrote:*   

> ma lasciate stare obex!!!
> 
> USATE p3nfs
> 
> permette di montare la memoria del cellulare sul file system di linux (attarverso cavo, irda o bluetooth) e di lavorarci sopra con i soliti comandi!
> ...

 

qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=955205#955205

c'è spiegato come usarlo con gentoo..vi consiglio di darci una letta

----------

## ema

già usato con successo, unico difetto ha bisogno del programmino installato sul cellulare. Ma chiamalo problemino....  :Smile: 

però aveva un difettuccio che non son riuscito ad eliminare. In pratica quando effettuavo il mount dei device nfs, ci metteva anche 60 secondi, nei quali non faceva nulla. Mi ricorda lo stesso problema che avevo avuto con nfs tra macchine linux, che avevo risolto con l'opzione nolock sul mount.

Qualcuno ha avuto sta rogna e l'ha risolta?

----------

## neon

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @neon_it: ai ancora il apcchetto obextool che non lo trovo?

 

Purtroppo ho formattato e non l'ho conservato. Il tipo che lo manteneva sembra aver chiuso i battenti.

Vediamo vediamo... Googlando un pò ho trovato questo http://mobile.linux.pt/p800/ussp-push.tgz

E' lui. Non so quale versione, ma è lui. Esiste un altro tool che si chiama obextool ma è un frontend a obexftp, non c'entra nulla.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> obexftp non mi funziona (o non sono capace di farlo funzionare)

 

Siamo in due allora  :Wink: 

 *power83 wrote:*   

> ma lasciate stare obex!!! 
> 
> USATE p3nfs 
> 
> permette di montare la memoria del cellulare sul file system di linux (attarverso cavo, irda o bluetooth) e di lavorarci sopra con i soliti comandi!

 

Molto interessante...

----------

## Josuke

 *ema wrote:*   

> già usato con successo, unico difetto ha bisogno del programmino installato sul cellulare. Ma chiamalo problemino.... 
> 
> però aveva un difettuccio che non son riuscito ad eliminare. In pratica quando effettuavo il mount dei device nfs, ci metteva anche 60 secondi, nei quali non faceva nulla. Mi ricorda lo stesso problema che avevo avuto con nfs tra macchine linux, che avevo risolto con l'opzione nolock sul mount.
> 
> Qualcuno ha avuto sta rogna e l'ha risolta?

 

Strano non ho mai sentito di questo problema   :Shocked: 

----------

## power83

a me no, invece lo monta subito, si avvia il server con (nel mio caso):

```
 p3nfsd-linux-i386 -series60 -tty /dev/rfcomm0 
```

poi si lancia nfsclient sul cell dopo aver attivato il bluetooth

dopo 3 secondi al max e' montato!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A me da questo errore  p3nfsd

```
#  p3nfsd -series60 -tty /dev/rfcomm0

p3nfsd: version 5.16, using /dev/rfcomm0 (115200), mounting on /mnt/psion

tcsetattr TCSADRAIN: Input/output error

p3nfsd: to stop the server do "ls /mnt/psion/exit". (pid 17860)

umount /mnt/psion:Invalid argument

```

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   @neon_it: ai ancora il apcchetto obextool che non lo trovo? 
> 
> Purtroppo ho formattato e non l'ho conservato. Il tipo che lo manteneva sembra aver chiuso i battenti.
> 
> Vediamo vediamo... Googlando un pò ho trovato questo http://mobile.linux.pt/p800/ussp-push.tgz
> ...

 

http://externe.net/zaurus/bluetooth-audio-sco/obexpush.tar.gz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> http://externe.net/zaurus/bluetooth-audio-sco/obexpush.tar.gz

 

Ottimo quando ho un po' di tempo provo anche questo. Comunque mi trovo molto bene con p3nfs

----------

## mouser

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Si, il bluetooth è un protocollo liberamente disponibile e Ben definito (www.bluetooth.org), il problema è che i protocolli (come le leggi) sembrano fatti per non essere rispettati. ho visto cellulari di alcune marche (come motorola) che non riescono a fare abbinamento con nessun altro telefono.

 

Cosa intendi con questa frase???

Io ho un Motorola A835 e riesco a fare abbinamento con entrambi i cell bluetooth della mia ragazza, sia uno uguale al mio, sia un nokia 6600

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## z3n0

beati voi! io col kernel 2.6.11 nn riesco nemmeno a far accendere il led del bluetooth!

----------

## PboY

io ho provato per la prima volta ieri a farlo funzionare ...

ho seguito le info di questo 3d : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111904

rileggitelo un po di volte e cerca qualche info su google... io ce so riuscito cosi ...

ho bestemmiato un po per mandare i file .. ma almeno riuscivo subito a pingare il cell...

----------

## z3n0

me lo sono letto 30 volte...il problema è che la chiavetta non ha nemmeno il led acceso...quindi per prima dovrei caricare il modulo per farla accendere e poi tutto il resto..

ma non riesco a capire quali sono i moduli! ho messo da poco gentoo ma non c'è nemmeno il modconf che bastava avviare x trovare i moduli disponibili e risolvere subitoò...

veramente non so che fare! ho il kernel 2.6.11 e vorrei sapere quale modulo caricare per far accendere almeno il led della chiavetta.

grazie

http://www.z3n0.org/z3n0/lspci.txt qui c'è il log di lspci[/url]

----------

## PboY

una volta che hai scaricato le varie bluez-libs e bluez-libs

se tutto è correttamente configurato ti basta fare /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

e il bluetooth è partito... ora non ti resta che sistemare il pin e i vari file di conf per connetterti al 6600

----------

## z3n0

/etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                  [ ok ] *     Starting sdpd ...                                                  [ ok ] *     Starting rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Address family not supported by protoc  [ ok ]

mmh...la lucetta del bluetooth cmq rimane spenta..

----------

## PboY

tu hai una chiavetta usb ? se si lspci che hai postato oltra a non andare non serve ...

se è una chiavetta server l'lsusb e anche il dmesg finale di quando inserisci la chiavetta

----------

## z3n0

hai proprio ragione:

 lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 041e:400d Creative Technology, Ltd WebCam PD1001

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

vede solo la cam che tyra l'altro manco riesco a far fungere  :Wink: 

----------

## PboY

anche il dmesg cortesemente ..

----------

## z3n0

io ho trovato questa: http://www.bluez.org/patches.html

c'è la patch proprio per il 2.6.11..ma quando provo a patchare non succede niente...ho provato anche a rinominarlo .diff ma uguale..

nn so che fare..

----------

## PboY

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> io ho trovato questa: http://www.bluez.org/patches.html
> 
> c'è la patch proprio per il 2.6.11..ma quando provo a patchare non succede niente...ho provato anche a rinominarlo .diff ma uguale..
> 
> nn so che fare..

 

non servono patch strane ... di norma dovrebbe funzionare ... ti ripeto la domanda .. potesti scrivere dmesg e dirci l'output ^?

----------

## z3n0

certo, scusami ma non l'avevo letto..

http://www.z3n0.org/z3n0/dmesg.txt[/url]

----------

## z3n0

pensavo fosse colpa della gentoo, e invece ho provato la chiavetta con winzozz su 2 pc diveri e mi sono accorto che è morta...mi sembra strano ma è cosi  :Sad: 

grazie cmq dell'aiuto!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

nessuno è riuscito a sincronizzare gli appuntamenti con un nokia 6230?

----------

## mamo

Ho configurato il mio pc in modo da poter usare il bluetooth e inviare file al mio cell e fin qui' tutto ok solo che adesso vorrei poter visualizzare i file contenuti sul cell e inviare i file da pc nel cell in una cartella qualsiasi, in parole povere vorrei "montare" il mio cell in modo da operare sulla memoria come se fosse un normale dispositivo a blocchi. Su windows ci riuscivo col prog della nokia.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da mamo

@mamo

Ti eri accorto che esisteva un thread dal titolo praticamente identico al tuo? Probabilmente no... e sai perché? Perché sempre altrettanto probabilmente non hai cercato...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

